# Paulies Introduces 2 New Flavours



## Paulie (4/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Ezekiel (4/5/16)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Jam Donuts!!!!!! Awesome stuff Sir @Paulie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/5/16)

OMG... my Jam Donut has arrived 

Seriously though, congratulations @Paulie on your success with outstanding juices. Wishing you all the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

Lovely @Paulie
All the best with the new juices!

I wonder whether i can mix Guava with the apricot jam
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/5/16)

These juices are out of control! But still not as fresh and authentic tasting as Paulies fresh Gauva for me :> Mmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (4/5/16)

i Cant wait !!!


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)

Woooohooo


----------



## Alex (4/5/16)

The Jam Donut

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

I need to taste these flavours soon


----------

